# I fixed my broken chair today... Plus made lots of sawdust!... and some new clamps!



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

It was a very busy and productive day in the woodshop today. As you may know… I'm a mother of four wonderful… and busy children. They all had different things going on. It's nice to be able to go out to the shop and work on something and be able to walk away… leaving everything where it is… and come back to it. Or just have the kids hang out and talk to me while I work.

Well… I have had this kitchen chair that's been broken for over a year now. I didn't want to throw it away so it's been sitting in the laundry room collecting dust… and junk for quite a while. Today… I decided I was going to fix it. So I grabbed it an took it out to the shop.

The brace (don't know the technical term) was broken (four kids… wonder how that happened). Here's what it looked like.










It's not a great pic. But you can maybe see that the brace is split and breaking off. You'd think it would be easy to remove. But there are bolts attaching it to the leg. Screws into the side supports and then it is also nailed into the side supports. And the screws were stripped. I finally got it off and still in good enough shape to take some measurements so that I can make a new piece.

Here's the tricky part…. those bolts… THey require large holes. Well i don't have a drill press. And I don't have the right kind of bits for my drill….

SIDE NOTE>>>> what are those dang bits called???

... Anyhow… I don't have those bits to for my hand drill to make those holes either. So… I improvised. I have some other bits… (which I used to know what they were called, but the name escapes me because I have no idea what the ones mentioned above are and i'm frustrated)... but I have some bits to pre drill the hole and to countersink the screw. So… I got the biggest ones of those out that I had and started drilling away. It took a little longer… but I was able to get the holes I needed. That bit was on fire when I tried to take it out.

Then… I had tried to use my Kreg pocket hole jig for the screws. But at the angle I had… I couldn't get my drill in there to get the screws in. But I finally got them in. It's strong as all the rest of the legs.

So.. now after over a year… my chair is finally fixed. Now I wont have to go buy a new set of chairs so that I can have all my chairs mataching 










Then of course I started another project. A doll bunk bed for my stepdaughter. She picked the plans out. It was easier… and harder at the same time. I NEED MORE CLAMPS!!!

Here it is clamped up. I actually only have the hardboard to cut for the mattress to sit on and it's done. I'll be posting it in the projects gallery when I get it done.










Again… this is made from pallet wood. And those dang big bar clamps…. I love the price I got them for and that they are available for me to use… but they are just too heavy for a project like this. They are my least favorite to use. I posted this project on my facebook page. A lady friend that I have saw my post and asked my address. Her late husband had some long quick release clamps and the next thing I know she was at my house bringing me the clamps. Now I have two more longer clamps. WOOHOO!!!

It was very productive. And the only reason I'm not out there right now… is that I finally had to come in and do some laundry. LOL! Hope you all are having a great weekend! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Good job Angie. It should hold fine. Have fun with the family the rest of the weekend.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good save Angie.


----------



## revieck (Dec 29, 2009)

Angie, grate repair! Now you know why we say…" One can never have to many glamps"!


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Great save and great Work on the Bunk bed!!! 
Thanks for the pics and the story, I too do not have the tools and bits I need sometimes…
Keep up the great work!!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

sometimes we win


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks like a solid repair and should a long time. Were you thinking of Forstner bits?
Nice little bunk bed.
Always need more clamps.

Thank You for sharing and have a great memorial day.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

There ya go. Another project done and outta the way. Start small, and work your way up. 
Keep the faith girl!


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Grey work! I especially like the back story about the clamps. Using them is a means of honoring the departed.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

great repair and save on the chair.the bunk bed's coming along nicely,and congrats on the new clamps…


----------



## scrollsaw (Nov 6, 2007)

Great job Angie Oh I found the plans on the web site you gave me thanks .


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Angie,
I see in the bracket that the screw is not really set though it is tight. It happens also to me when using the screw priming drill bit. You need to make the bracket hole bigger so that screw will just slide n rotate freely on the bracket and tight to the base board. Angle joints slides, but it could be avoided by gluing first thn let dry… thereafter you can add reinforcement screw or nails. I really admire your style of learning woodwork. You put back the same way as you had found. You learn quick. Keep the habit going. 
Have a niceday.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Very nice repair Angie, can't wait to see the bed complete.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Its always twice as hard and takes twice as long to repair something as it takes to build new … Your finished repair looks spot on … The bolt you were refering to with wood threads on one end and machine threads on the other is called a 'Hanger Bolt'. They have lots of uses, but mostly you see them holding chair and table legs on… (there will be a quize on friday)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

The 'brace' is commonly referred to as a 'Corner block' or glue block (if glued instead of screwed). Congrats on getting your chair fixed.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments….

Forstner bits…. I think that's what I think I need to get a good set of.

In church today I saw the lady who brought me the clamps. She keeps telling me that she loves that I'm a "girly girl"...but that I just happen to have a passion for something "typically a guy thing". She said she was happy to give me the clamps and that it was a great tribute to her late husband that I'd get them and use them. 
I'm definitely a "girly girl" when it comes to most things. but i do LOVE LOVE LOVE working with wood and building things. My favorite color is still pink though. In fact… For Mothers Day I just got a pink tool box and a black & pink tool bag full of pink tools. Currently I'm looking to get a new drill… If they had pink… I'd get one. Lol.

Hmmm,.....???? Wonder what I dill build tomorrow?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

You might just check back with that lady from church. Never know what ELSE she may still have of her husbands tools. And it sounds as if she likes you, so you might just get 'em at a good price


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Joein10asee…. Actually… She told me we needed to set up a time for me to come over to her house and go through his tools. She says she has no need for them and that she would love to pass on to me anything I might need. She is a very sweet lady.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Excellent repair, Angie!! That looks so professional- much better than the factory!
That doll bunk bed looks like it is coming along fine too. How many of those kids are future wood workers??
...............Jim


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

"She says she has no need for them and that she would love to pass on to me anything I might need"

Yep, it sure sounds like she is a VERY sweet lady indeed! And when you do obtain some of these things, be prepared to get a big 'ol "You Suck" from a BUNCH of us! LOL


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*AngieO*

Currently I'm looking to get a new drill… If they had pink… I'd get one. Lol.

Well, here ya go !
v
v
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00936564000P?srccode=cii_9324560&cpncode=31-151182947-2&sid=IDx20070921x00003j


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

I LOVE the pink drill!!!! GOTTA get it!

Yeah… I've had a couple of reasons to hear "you suck" lately! LOL

I just posted this forum topic. Check out my wood score and my new storage building. 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/50176

Also got this jointer for $35. Is that good?


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*AngieO…*

That is a nice perk you have from work….(topic/50176) ...make for a nice shop too…

$35 for a jointer…hmmm…now you are just rubbing it in…


----------



## hobby1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Angie, that is nice work your doing on your project, bunk bed.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Angie, I think that chair will hold up just fine. That's a goof repair job and that doll bed looks great. You had a very productive day in the shop.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

